# Woodriver shoulder plane?



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just stumbled upon this. Looks nice but approaching Lee Valley pricing for a shoulder plane. Maybe if it ever goes on sale:

http://www.woodcraft.com/Catalog/ProductPage2.aspx?id=2021170&ProdId=37661&


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

I own the LV shoulder plane. Works really nice. Back to woodriver. The cap screw looks harder to adjust while the mouth is easily adjustable? One nice feature on the LV is that you can wrap your palm at the back of the plane and push it. Not sure on the woodriver.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Well I do have to say that it looks as if it is built better than my Stanley #92 that I also acquired from WC. I like how the blade hold-down looks much beefier as well. I think I paid ~$120 3 years ago, so the price on this WoodRiver seems about right, IMO.

FWIW, I have a WoodRiver Low Angle Block Plane that I just love and use all of the time. WoodRiver technology and workmanship seems to have improved a lot recently.


----------



## laxbograt (Oct 4, 2011)

I have recently been looking at shoulder planes and you could get a Vintage Stanley 92 for around $100 on ebay. I like the 92 because you get a chisel plane included as a bonus.

Carlos


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Carlos is correct about using the classic as a chisel plane. I do that quite often and should have remembered to point that out.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I have the medium LV shoulder plane and would buy it again in a heartbeat. I haven't used any WoodRiver tools and they may be fine, but I give my business to LV when I can due to their exceptional service. Finally, a $30 price difference (maybe less if you have to pay tax on the WR plane) is very little for a tool that you or your heir will be able to use for the next 30 years. FWIW


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah i agree. i already have the LV Large shoulder plane. I was just pointing it out, not really looking to buy it. Just saw that it was new and I've heard good things about Wood River's other planes, so this might be the start of more budget conscience specialty planes to come from Wood River. Who knows, maybe plough planes, rabbet planes, etc. Doesn't look bad, but for that price, I'd rather have LV for a little more. If they ever put it on sale around $100, I'd bet it'd sell like hotcakes.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

If you're after function, these are similar and hover under the $40 umbrella on the 'bay (unless they're blessed with original boxes and other ephemera):









Be advised, however, that there are several different manufacturers of these and you might get suctioned into needing one from each!

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## morganew (Jun 3, 2013)

Lee, this is a great suggestion - using a Stanley 78 with the fence removed.

My only warning is that the 78 can occasionally get some "twist" or "pinch" in it around the second mouth. When looking on ebay, ask for a picture that shows you the bottom at an angle where you can see if area in front of the mouth is coplanar with the back.


----------

